# hickory turning blanks



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

good morning folks!! I am new to the lathe, but have a couple requests for projects on the lath turned out of hickory. I'm looking for blanks about 3' long, and 2" to 3" in diameter. My requests are from OTR truck drivers. I've never worked with hickory, so I'm sure I'm in for an education, no doubt!! But none the less, any help would be appreciated. I live In far NW Kansas, & there just ain't much for wood selection here. Thanks for your time. Enjoy the day!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

You could request Pecan also. It's very close to Hickory. Neither wood will not disappoint you in character. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> My requests are from OTR truck drivers.


I have turned some tool handles out of hickory … hope you are up to speed on sharpening because hickory is tough stuff and dulls tools quickly.

Sounds like you are making tire thumpers. Unless your customer has a reason for wanting hickory, hard maple might be a good alternative.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You might want to consider baseball bat blanks.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/29/5225/Turners-Choice-Baseball-Bat-Blanks


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you for the input Gentlemen! As I stated in my op Dane, I'm pretty new to the lathe, and am in for an education, I'm very sure. I meant every word, Sir. I realize I have a lot to learn, That's why I was given two feet. To just take one step at a time. I'll look into the hard maple & pecan, but the customer specified hickory. We'll see what I can come up with. I will be asking plenty of questions of you fellas with all your knowledge, so be prepared. In the mean time, again, I do appreciate your input, and enjoy your day.


----------

